

Review my startup, http://www.arkli.com/ - mikepotter

Arkli helps companies schedule integrated marketing campaigns.  Using Arkli users can schedule videos to YouTube, blog posts, Facebook updates and Tweets.  Each campaign can have an unlimited number of videos, blog posts, Facebook updates and Tweets.<p>When the time comes, Arkli publishes the posts in the right order and to the right channel.  (So if you have a blog post that embeds a YouTube video, followed by a Tweet, we know to publish the video first, then put the embed code into the blog post, then shorten the URL, add it to your Tweet and publish it).<p>Arkli aggregates comments from all the channels - YouTube, blogs, Facebook and Twitter replies, and allows you to reply to any of them right from Arkli.<p>It also calculates statistics for the campaign - measuring your reach, number clicks, number of comments and other relevant stats for the campaign.<p>We're working on integration with email from MailChimp and Campaign Monitor so that we can integrate email campaigns into the product.<p>I'd love your feedback on it.<p>Thanks,<p>Mike
======
ChrisNorstrom
Oh lordy... For a quick temporary fix: Turn "start your first campaign" into a
button. Turquoise should not be used for both the header and the main content,
use it for just the header, make the main content area white with very very
little or no texture. Turn "Get Announcements Noticed" into "Get Your
Announcements Noticed". And everything under it in a bullet point.

It's a temp fix, there's some serious work to be done but it'll at least be
better.

~~~
mikepotter
Thanks Chris - I really appreciate your input. I've implemented some of your
suggestions for the front page.

I'm also looking for feedback on the idea itself - would love to hear what
people think of it.

Mike

